# Bad Hind leg, can't walk - HELP!!!



## CrazyEyes68 (Jul 18, 2007)

My dog is a chocolate lab who has had kind of gimpy / stiff hind legs for the past few years (she is older, in her teens). Last night she fell down while being walked and could not get up. Every time I brought her back to her feet she simply just fell back down.

Her back legs are weak anyway, but she won't put any weight on her left hind leg. Since the other is pretty weak, she just falls to the ground after a second or two of standing. Looking at her leg, nothing appears to be broken, and she's not bothered when I touch it.

Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I could remedy the situation? I was thinking of making a splint for it, but don't know the best way to do so.

If she isn't able to walk tomorrow, my family says she's probably going to have to be put down (my dog's been to the vet numerous times but she always has seemed to bounce back).

Thanks for any knowledgable help, I could really use it!

- Matt


Cliff Notes:

- Dog's left hind leg is hurt. She falls when trying to walk on it as the foot only slides forward upsidedown, can't put weight on it.
- Any way to fix the situation? Splint?
- Time urgency...she's not going to last much longer unfortunately unless something can be worked out.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Uh...she's going to need a vet, one way or the other. It could be a couple things, off the top of my head...ALL of which need a vet to diagnose and treat. At a bare minimum, she should see a vet to alleviate any pain she may have.


----------



## firebirdchaos (Jul 18, 2007)

Is the dog athritic? If she collapses everytime she gets up, i'm not sure there is much that can be offered to remedy it, it may be time to say goodbye. Be sure to have the vet look at her ASAP though in case there it is something that can be done to help the dog without comprimising the quality of life.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

See a vet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry. I know we should be polite here, but this is just bizarre.

Why would you put a splint on a leg that's not broken?

The dog's been to the vet numerous times and always seems to bounce back but, this time, if she doesn't get better, you're going to just put her down instead? 

Time is urgent, so you take the time to register on an Internet forum instead of calling the vet?

I'm sure we're not getting the whole story, but the part we are getting makes no sense at all. I hope I'm wrong, but it sounds like the dog has become an inconvenience and your family is looking for excuses to get rid of her.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

As Ron E Says get her to the Vet NOW. 
and after doing so -
If you are genuinely concerned about her not being able to walk there are alternatives such as on this website this one is oinb the UK but I am sure there are similar things available in the States or wherever,
http://www.dogmobile-online.com/


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

The vet will probably give you some type of steroids for your dog to take, ares had same problem and he got the steroids and probably added on a extra year to his mobility.


----------

